# Glycine Airman Base 22 Purist



## RVO3VOM (Nov 27, 2006)

A few quick pics of my Airman 22 Purist that just arrived this afternoon.

Many Thanks to William @ Falcon Watch. :thanks He was a pleasure to deal with and shipped the same day that they came in. :-! He told me that he only got two of the Purist model. I'm not sure how many of the other two models are available, but I don't expect any of them will last long. 

After I've worn it for a few days I may add some additional thoughts, but for now all I can say is "SWEET!". I'll let the pictures do the talking now.









































































∞


----------



## jankoxxx (Aug 25, 2009)

congrats. i just received my airman base 22 gmt last week. its an excellent watch. 

i would say there is an shortage of the purist models. all places where i asked they had only the gmt models and the ansver was try in september... i just couldt resist and took the gmt...


----------



## citralex (Jan 17, 2008)

very nice watch 'just wish it did'nt have the tail on the hour hand , seems like cheating.


----------



## RVO3VOM (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks! I got on the list for the Purist from Falcon Watch back on April 22nd. As soon as I saw it I knew I had to get one. It was worth the wait. 

I don't mind the hour hand tail at all. I bet you could have it removed without too much trouble if you end up getting one. Who knows, maybe you could get a tail-less hour hand direct from Glycine. If you do, maybe I'll get one too if I like the look.

∞


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Yeah, my first thought too.... Sa-weeeeeet.
I like the tail stylistically, historically (I would ignore it functionally).


----------



## 2manywatchez (Mar 3, 2009)

These look great. Thanks for the detailed pics. When the time and availability come, this would be the next 24 hour watch I'd add to the collection. Guess I'm a Purist!


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Lovely! Love the strap too - I have ordered one of these for my Special II as I never really cared for the Black with red stitch leather offered with my watch. Looking forward to trying it with the Base 22 brown leather as in your photos - really nice, rich looking leather and a great look.

Nice choice on your 22 - enjoy it.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous. What's the case size on that bad boy?


----------



## RVO3VOM (Nov 27, 2006)

Raza said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. What's the case size on that bad boy?


42mm w/out crown
11.2mm height w/ mineral glass back
satin bezel and top of lugs/polished elsewhere


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

RVO3VOM said:


> 42mm w/out crown
> 11.2mm height w/ mineral glass back
> satin bezel and top of lugs/polished elsewhere


What's the lug to lug length? Looks like 50mm?


----------



## jankoxxx (Aug 25, 2009)

i think its 51mm


----------



## RVO3VOM (Nov 27, 2006)

jankoxxx said:


> i think its 51mm


A quick measure with the ruler looks like either 50.5 or 51mm.


----------

